# My new bling!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This answers a question I had while looking at the other thread (the it's a collar the trainer wears)... 

Very nice<:

I'm going to guess one is a duck call and the other is a whistle... but what is the other thing??


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There are two different styles of whistles, and yes, a duck call. Good guess!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Two whistles and one duck call. 

Wow Barb, that is fantastic! You have a great training partner. I never thought to make a lanyard out of parachute cord. I used to make horse bridles all the time out of the stuff. That is super cool, especially with Tito's name on it.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is freaking awesome!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Barb how nice and what a nice training partner.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What an amazing gift  It is beautiful!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, what a thoughtful gift.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> There are two different styles of whistles, and yes, a duck call. Good guess!


One a whistle judges like to see, and the other, not so much!! Oy my ears! Nice lanyard though. The paracord seems to stand up well,and it is easy to add on extra call loops if you need them.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Really cool!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful! And such a lovely gift! I love silver bling!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It was the best kind of gift, too...a "no occasion" gift! I had admired his (which someone else had made for him) so he made me one. 
I like it so much that I asked him to make me 2 more, which I will purchase from him. One for Tito's field trainer, Dan, and one for his agility trainer, who also does field with her flat coated retriever. It will be their Christmas gifts. That, plus a bottle of "Tito's Handmade Vodka", and we're all set. 
That was easy!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww I am jealous! Now where are his ducks bands? Don't you hand them around your lanyard? (Which is why I really need a nice new one, as mine is cheap cheap cheap and I haven't put our one leg band on anything yet).


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> That, plus a bottle of "Tito's Handmade Vodka", and we're all set.


How does one get on the list for some of this????? Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Talented*

I would say he is very talented!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Lisa do NOT mention duck bands, it is a very sore subject with me, I passed FOUR JH TESTS AND ONE WC and 
WE DID NOT GET EVEN ONE LOUSY STINKIN' DUCK BAND AT ANY OF THEM
NOT EVEN ONE!!!!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> How does one get on the list for some of this????? Inquiring minds want to know....


 Now I know what the other whistle is really for.....Tito whistles to his mom when she has had one too many nips of "Tito's Handmade Vodka".That way she won't fall into the pond where they are training. That is one beautiful lanyard.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Simple!!! One goes to a good liquor store and buys it!

Titos Handmade Vodka - Award winning vodka handmade down in Austin, TX in an old-fashioned pot still. Distilled 6 times from 100% corn and Gluten Free!

best vodka around!





DNL2448 said:


> How does one get on the list for some of this????? Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, cool, and bummer at the same time. I was hoping you and Tito would share your secret for making vodka. I would have offered to send you some of our homemade beer for your handmade spirits! 

Side note, that is a cool website. I'll have to cruise it more when I am not at work. :uhoh:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oops - perhaps I shouldn't mention the judge had to tell me what it was and what I should do with mine? LOL Okay both of them.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Lisa do NOT mention duck bands, it is a very sore subject with me, I passed FOUR JH TESTS AND ONE WC and
> WE DID NOT GET EVEN ONE LOUSY STINKIN' DUCK BAND AT ANY OF THEM
> NOT EVEN ONE!!!!!


Barb, I think we need to remember to read that part of the premium. I did not know that bands are not standard fare until I didn't get one for our 3rd pass. I have 2 bands from our 4 passes.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Lisa do NOT mention duck bands, it is a very sore subject with me, I passed FOUR JH TESTS AND ONE WC and
> WE DID NOT GET EVEN ONE LOUSY STINKIN' DUCK BAND AT ANY OF THEM
> NOT EVEN ONE!!!!!


Awww! I am so sorry I didn't realize not everyone gives them out :no: Maybe we need to remedy that....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW!!! That is beautiful! What a nice personalized surprise! That is an awesome training partner you have!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you're on very thin ice here with comments like this, missy....:



Sunrise said:


> Oops - perhaps I shouldn't mention the judge had to tell me what it was and what I should do with mine? LOL Okay both of them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, I'm thinking in the future I will NOT enter any hunt tests that don't offer duck bands, the disappointment is almost more than I can take


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> you're on very thin ice here with comments like this, missy....:


well you know, if it is any consolation it took 6 entries for those 2 duck bands - you on the other hand got to add some initials after Tito's name


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> yes, I'm thinking in the future I will NOT enter any hunt tests that don't offer duck bands, the disappointment is almost more than I can take


If you would like I can send you some bands from real duck hunts. DH has a ton of them, I'm sure he wouldn't miss four of them. The turkey bands he would miss, they are HUGE! 

Of course they wouldn't have any fancy writing on them, just numbers. You could just say it was a low budget affair. :


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice bling Barb!!! 

You know... you only went to TWO hunt tests, it's not like you did a bazillion and never got a duck band. LOL I think they are most common at HRC events. Though I must sat out of all the tests Gabby did, only one did not give out duck bands. And at the WC it was co sponsored by two clubs, Golden and Flat Coat. I got TWO duck bands there. 

You just need to come do hunt tests with Gabby. I know you wanted to come to our WC.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You know early on in training Fisher I took all my duck bands off my lanyard because he would hear them and pop (this was pre-collar days when I had no idea what to do with a pop!). So I had it in my head, the duck band he gets on his last MH leg I would put on my lanyard.
Well I think duck bands are a southern thing because his last three passes were up north and he didn't get a duck band for a single one of them 
Oh well, I'll take the passes just the same......


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Southern and Northwest...I got a band for all of my passes, even way back when my first Golden, Bodie got his title. Bummer, Anney, you didn't get one from Fisher's Master legs.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Very club specific--A couple of the Michigan clubs do duck bands, as does my home club in Ontario. One of the other Ontario clubs gives out pass pins which are fun as well.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never heard of this duck band thing. The only thing I always hear about for passes are a good soaking!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Soaking is reserved for titles. Hence, I won't do hunt tests in the South, ya know them gators and all.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Soaking is reserved for titles. Hence, I won't do hunt tests in the South, ya know them gators and all.


First passes too.

I'm tellin ya, my field days are over, I'm freaked out.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just tell everyone you are getting your second pass first!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, we did FOUR hunt tests, plus a WC!
And not ONE STINKIN' DUCK BAND



Maxs Mom said:


> Nice bling Barb!!!
> 
> You know... you only went to TWO hunt tests, it's not like you did a bazillion and never got a duck band. LOL I think they are most common at HRC events. Though I must sat out of all the tests Gabby did, only one did not give out duck bands. And at the WC it was co sponsored by two clubs, Golden and Flat Coat. I got TWO duck bands there.
> 
> You just need to come do hunt tests with Gabby. I know you wanted to come to our WC.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I took a good look at the photos. That is really awesome! I think that your training partner should start up a cottage business.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> No, we did FOUR hunt tests, plus a WC!
> And not ONE STINKIN' DUCK BAND


You gotta shoot ducks to get the duck band. 

Interestingly, one of my gunning partners shot a double banded brant. I took a picture. I'll try to find it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I told him that! The photos don't begin to do it justice, it's really amazing. 




gdgli said:


> I took a good look at the photos. That is really awesome! I think that your training partner should start up a cottage business.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Very Nice!!!


----------

